# Augie's First Snow Day (Video)



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

OMG that video was soooo cute. Made me laugh. Thanxs for sharing. Augie you ROCK !!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great video....

Can't imagine you're gonna find another program that'll be less taxing on your system than Movie Maker.... How much RAM do you have? That's my problem....I need a RAM upgrade....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

That was really funny. Carson does the same thing in the snow. Too bad i don't have a video camera...


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We plan on using our digital camera to make a little video clip every now and then. They had the type of memory card we needed on sale at FutureShop a couple weeks ago so we bought one.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Great video....
> 
> Can't imagine you're gonna find another program that'll be less taxing on your system than Movie Maker.... How much RAM do you have? That's my problem....I need a RAM upgrade....



I have 1 gig of RAM--is that too little?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> We plan on using our digital camera to make a little video clip every now and then.



I use my digital camera too... but in order to get the video onto YouTube, I have to save it in a different format with WMM first.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> I have 1 gig of RAM--is that too little?


Naw...that should be plenty...


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Cute video! It's amazing how much they love snow, especially when they see it for the first time. It seems as if goldens were made for snow, or maybe it's vice versa.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Wonderful video! He looks like he's having SO much fun!

I have no clue why it all of the sudden would work slowly but here are a few things to check:

1) Do you have a lot of video clips and pictures uploaded into Windows Movie Maker? Check your collections to see if there are a lot. Maybe try deleting some of them.

2) If all else fails, you can put WMM onto a CD. Delete it from your hardrive and reload it but you probably won't need to do that.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

ontariogolden said:


> 1) Do you have a lot of video clips and pictures uploaded into Windows Movie Maker? Check your collections to see if there are a lot. Maybe try deleting some of them.
> 
> .


Actually I do! And they don't need to be there. WMM worked fine at first. I'll try it!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> 1) Do you have a lot of video clips and pictures uploaded into Windows Movie Maker? Check your collections to see if there are a lot. Maybe try deleting some of them.


I hadn't thought of this....I delete everything from my collections as I go....so my WMM is always empty.....


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I love the credits!


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Always love your videos...you pair the music so well too!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

You always do such a great job! Now I want snow so Bailey can play in it.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

njb said:


> I love the credits!


haha me too
I like how the snow got credit too! lol


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Lovely video!! 

I believe that at the begining of the clip Augie was doing what we call "CRACKER DOG" most dog owners call it ZOOMIES I think but we didn't know that back then!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Zoomies!!? There's a word for that. WOW, i never knew it. We just called it "crazy dog." I also like "Cracker dog," that's a good one... I wonder why they do that...I know that cats do it too, and i've heard that called "Frapping," but never knew that there was a word for when dogs do it...or are you just making it up...:uhoh:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Zoomies!!? There's a word for that. WOW, i never knew it. We just called it "crazy dog." I also like "Cracker dog," that's a good one... I wonder why they do that...I know that cats do it too, and i've heard that called "Frapping," but never knew that there was a word for when dogs do it...or are you just making it up...:uhoh:


And hyper dog.... Our two got the zoomies when we had our snow... And they always get the zoomies after a bath...


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Great video once again! Great music too, one of my all time favorites! I LOMA with the credits!

I've had the hesitation in WMM when I was making it. I always play through the whole thing at least once to check it out. It always seems to go away. I have a ton of clips and photos in mine too. I don't remember though, ever having the hesitation you have. I have a 1 gig card too. 

We always called the running a "wilding".


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

mblondetoo said:


> Great video once again! Great music too, one of my all time favorites! I LOMA with the credits!
> 
> I've had the hesitation in WMM when I was making it. I always play through the whole thing at least once to check it out. It always seems to go away. I have a ton of clips and photos in mine too. I don't remember though, ever having the hesitation you have. I have a 1 gig card too.
> 
> We always called the running a "wilding".


We call it "mad dog" LOL

I deleted all the collections like Ontariogoldens suggested... I think WMM might work right now. At least I hope so! It was so frustrating, especially when I was trying to do things at precise points on the timeline, and couldn't because it would lag and freeze.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Terrific! I laughed all the way!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Zoomies!!? There's a word for that. WOW, i never knew it. We just called it "crazy dog." I also like "Cracker dog," that's a good one... I wonder why they do that...I know that cats do it too, and i've heard that called "Frapping," but never knew that there was a word for when dogs do it...or are you just making it up...:uhoh:


No I am not making it up :no: 

ZOOMIES, BUM tuck zoomies, BUTT tuck zoomies or FULL BUTT TUCK zoomies.. Most people call it Zoomies because they ZOOM ZOOM around at high speed. It is just an extra zest for life and they are just letting off steam/burn off energy.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

What fun watching him romp through the snow. I live in one of the snowiest places in the US and as all I've got is mud. I guess poor Molly will just have to wait to experience the joys of snow.


----------

